# mr.bear's saltwater



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

got some new corals,inverts,and a new fish

-Long Tentacle Anemone Purple

-polyps orange and pink

-Mushrooms and pulsing xenia

-Orange Sea Star and Neon Blue Goby


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

p.s. 
heres some other pictures ill just add,lazy sorry link for help.hope you like them

DUMBO, my best fish pet
http://www.cichlidmadness.com/forums/index...showtopic=16066

The Free Freaking Fish I Got From The Homie, srs i have now named...
http://www.flowerhornusa.com/index.php?showtopic=12916&hl=


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

beautiful LTA. mine moved a lot when I had it because it wanted sand and the tank it was in was BB. just a warning. nice tank!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks henry 79 for the kind words..i too like it alot,and Genin good looking out!hows your clowns and anemone


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my clowns are doing great. my anemone not so great. my tank is giving me a bit of grief which i am attributing to old light bulbs and using black freshwater plant sand. i have my buddies watching my anemone at their reef store for me right now until i get my tank in check.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

best of luck with all Genin


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet looking setup cant wait till i can start one later


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bloody hell, nice lta man. looks like the tank is comin along well. any full tank shots?


----------

